# CRAWDADS



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was thinking about taking the wife and kids to catch some the only problem is i don't know where any are at. can you please help the wife told me we have to go or i can't go fishing till we do. please help


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

The mighty Crawdad. I usually catch them at east canyon but have heard of very 
decent ones up at the Berry.Good Luck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Since these little guys are so tasty, we have had quite a few threads on the subject.
Here is the most useful thread to date. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1596&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=crawdads 
Sorry about the first post. Let us know how you do!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was just at teh Berry two weeks ago; we caught about 200+ in about an hour. Best place from my experience is right behind teh hotel/lodge at Strawberry Bay, just use the drumsticks tied to string sit it on the bottom in about 2-5' of water from the little docks, you only have to go about 10' on to teh docks, we loaded up on them and threw about half of them back as many were females with eggs or small ones, kids loved it. The string works much better than the traps unless you just want to leave the trap for a few hours.


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

Some decent info. about catching crawdads to use for bait (or to eat) can be found at:

http://www.utahfishinginfo.com/tips/cat ... awdads.php


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I do my crawfishing at Flaming Gorge. I use carrots peels, yes carrots, for bait. Found it out accidently by peeling carrots into the water in bay up by Hideout. They loved them. So I baited my overnight trap with the peels. Used peels on a spoon with a treble hook and shook them off in a ice chest tray.

Fish guts, especially gills and chicken livers work good too. 

Remember it's illegal to transport live crawfish in Utah.

Have fun.


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

Leftover chicken bones from KFC work great too. They still smell like the meat, but they can't pinch them to pieces and/or steal the bait.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i usually go to scofield or strawberry. i have been to both in the last 6 days, and i would say of the two, strawberry would be your best bet. they were small, probably cuz its still early in the year, but i have never seen em so thick at the main marina boat ramp. just me two cents. ill just answer your question right here instead of giving you a link to look up... good luck man, have fun


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

What about catching them by hand?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> What about catching them by hand?


All I had was a piece of chub meat at strawberry last time. I put it on my jig and dangled it in front of a dad and when he grabbed on I pulled him to the waters edge where I grabbed him. In the water they are fast but 2 inches on the boat ramp and they cant move very fast. I got 15 in about 5 minutes and had a good dinner that night. Most of the crawdads are close to shore so its not much of a drag. 
I think you would waste too much time if you didnt take any bait. Get a butterfly net and a piece of chicken and bait them into the shallows if you want. You will catch a lot that way and you wont get frustrated with them jetting off backwards on you.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't been crawdaddin' for ever! I need to go fishing this weekend )friday/saturday) If I catch a bunch I'll need to think of a good recipe!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I haven't been crawdaddin' for ever! I need to go fishing this weekend )friday/saturday) If I catch a bunch I'll need to think of a good recipe!


Yo Jat, you should try Grandpa Ds CHowder recipie but add the dads instead of perch. Thats what I am doing next time I catch enough.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmmm...sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

If you want to know a real tasty recipe for crawfish tails go on line and check out recipe for Crawfish Etoufee a real Louisiana way to enjoy crawfish tails. Get about a pound of tails and have a meal to remember. Enjoy it with some long grain rice and some toasty garlic bread.


----------

